# Cover Design for my Novel



## Fyle (Jul 5, 2014)

Basically this is a first draft that gives the general idea of what I am going for...

The text is incomplete, it's pretty much just a place holder for where I will put more fully fleshed out text.

I'm not really going for any particular emotion. I just want the reader to say "hmm, this looks interesting, kinda M.C. Escher like or something." 

The backdrop or "furniture" of the world is heavily ocean orientated so, I figured this cover would be fitting rather than a montage of characters (plus that would take way more effort). 

Any feedback is welcome! Thanks.


----------



## Lace (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, I definitely think it looks interesting. If I were browsing though Banes and Noble, it would be a book I would pick up and flip through. This is just my personal opinion though. The whale king of through me off at first, I had to double take to figure out what it was, it almost looks like it doesn't "fit" with the rest of the page. Maybe it's the texture or something, either way, I still think it looks intersting.


----------



## Noma Galway (Jul 5, 2014)

It looks interesting, but for me it's a bit busy. And the whale definitely threw me. I do like the way the mast of the ship is the I, though you may want to make the mast thicker to emphasize that a bit more.


----------



## Fyle (Jul 5, 2014)

You're right Lace. It's the texture, it's thinner lines and dot stippling.  It doesn't quite fit ... and, I don't need people to know exactly what it is, I want them to pick it up to take a closer look.

Yes, it may be a bit busy... that could be space usage
I can see that. As for the *I* being thicker, maybe ya. the text needs some work in general


Cool. Thanks for the responses. Apprieciate it.


----------



## Foah (Jul 5, 2014)

Could you upload an equally high res image that you use for your profile? That sort of cleanliness with space at the bottom half is what I'd go for


----------



## Fyle (Jul 6, 2014)

Foah said:


> Could you upload an equally high res image that you use for your profile? That sort of cleanliness with space at the bottom half is what I'd go for



Ya, I suppose I can. The original had more white space on top and bottom, if that's what you mean. 

I'll put up a revised design using the feed back I get here when I get a chance.

Thanks.


----------



## Devor (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't feel that it works.  I think if you're serious about wanting your work to succeed you should consider springing for something even moderately professional.  With the right stock art, you can get something that looks pretty good for under $100.


----------



## Fyle (Jul 6, 2014)

Devor said:


> I don't feel that it works.  I think if you're serious about wanting your work to succeed you should consider springing for something even moderately professional.  With the right stock art, you can get something that looks pretty good for under $100.



I'd much sooner just brainstorm a new design than pay for a stock photo. I have no deadline. Writing is a hobby of mine.

It's just kind of a collage I threw together in Photoshop. I mainly just liked how the mast of the ship was the "I" and worked around that. I suppose I should post pieces that are closer to a completed piece. 

Thanks. Noted.


----------



## deilaitha (Jul 6, 2014)

It's a super cool illustration.  But I don't think it works as a book cover, at least not in the current market.  The black and white is nice as an illustration, but it's not attention grabbing as a cover.  It's going to be a black and white pen-and-ink (or is it graphite?) image surrounded by flashy colors and bold design styles.  It's not horrible, but it will be lost amidst all the other images on Amazon or other websites, and amidst the other books on the shelves in a brick-and-mortal store.  Either hire a designer, showing them this image and saying, "Hey, this is what I would like to see, only more suited to the current market," or add some color yourself.  You said that you don't want to evoke any particular emotion, but that's the purpose of a book cover.  We frequently make our buying decisions or have our interest sparked by emotion, so having an emotionless book cover will not aid you at all in selling copies of your book. 

I've been studying a lot about book cover design lately, and I still think that I might end up having to hire a designer.  Don't want to cough up the money, but a substandard cover is way more expensive in the long run than paying a designer. 

All of that being said, the illustration is, as I said, really, really cool.  I love pictures like that.  But I don't think it will cut it in the current book market.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 6, 2014)

I like the cover. The style reminds me a bit of some of Tom Holt's covers (if you scroll down a bit, you'll see what I mean here: Amazon.com: Tom Holt: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle), though his are much more minimalist. Or even this Gaiman/Sarrantonio cover: Stories: All-New Tales: Neil Gaiman, Al Sarrantonio: 9780061230936: Amazon.com: Books.

If this is for an ebook, I think everything going on with the water is going to look bad in thumbnail form, though. You'll lose the detail there.


----------



## Fyle (Jul 6, 2014)

Lots of feedback. Delaitha. That was good constructive criticism. When said like that it helps and is the type of feedback that can lead to improvement. 

I do have a color version. I suppose I'll post that before I go for an all new design. 

Thanks all.

And, Steerpike, I checked out the Tom Holt covers, not exactly what I'm going for, but a few of his simplistic designs are interesting. The Neil Gaiman was cool too, I'll just be going for a bit more detail.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think your design is like Holt's, or the Gaiman cover, but it reminded me of them, and they're worth noting for the proposition that you don't need a what one might consider a traditional cover for a work. There are all kinds of books with unusual covers.


----------



## Fyle (Jul 6, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> Yeah, I don't think your design is like Holt's, or the Gaiman cover, but it reminded me of them, and they're worth noting for the proposition that you don't need a what one might consider a traditional cover for a work. There are all kinds of books with unusual covers.



Yes. Those were the words I was looking for, I just don't want to go with a "traditional cover."


If I can find something that works... I wanna go for some kind of simplified M.C. Escher people can stare at for more than it being a "nice cover."


----------



## Trick (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a paperback translation of Beowulf and your cover is similar in style. I'll see if I can find a copy of it and make sure my memory isn't lying to me.

EDIT: Here it is. Not as similar as I was thinking but there's something about the two... 







EDIT 2: Here is the original color scheme. I see more similarity now.


----------



## Fyle (Jul 14, 2014)

Very cool Trick. Thanks.

Yes. I was going for something like that as far as feel. I know mine needs work as far as white space issues and text, but, it's that illustrated feel I am striving for. I also had the idea to color "one" thing as a stand out color ( I do have a color version as well).


----------



## Fyle (Jul 19, 2014)

I threw this together as a different concept, it's a bit more dreamy.


----------



## stephenspower (Jul 19, 2014)

Interesting image. The font isn't complementing the picture, though. It's dominating it. Maybe use a different font at least for the subtitle, make both smaller and move them to the right so there's more connection between the top of the clouds and the whale? Also, making the subtitle the same length of the title creates a block of text with no focus. What if the subtitle were on two lines and not in all lowercase?


----------



## Fyle (Jul 19, 2014)

true.

I can mess with the font.

Thanks


----------



## Fyle (Jul 20, 2014)

Redone text. Try and try again.


----------



## stephenspower (Jul 20, 2014)

i think this is better, but now the title is competing with the ship and the whale doesn't have the impact it did. also, why make "tale" bigger? given it's placement above the whale's flukes, it's like you're making a bad joke. you can still use all that space in the middle of the image. my idea was that you don't fill it, cutting the image in two, but use the title in such a way that the eye leads through the title to the whale. also, what exactly is that in the middle: a waterfall? it's tough to tell at this size.


----------



## Smith (Jul 20, 2014)

If I saw the black and white one in the bookshop with one of those soft paperback textured covers, I would definitely pick it up. It's rustic, understated, definitely resminiscent of the old style cover that Trick referenced, and I can tell immediately that the content and the aesthetic appeals to me. As an eBook, however, it probably loses some of that boldness (but I would still read it). This is of course just personal preference, but I understand that it's unconventional.

Out of interest, where can I learn more about this story?


----------



## Fyle (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Smith! 

It's a cover for my WIP... I have an illustrator back round but, due to time restrictions I am just throwing stuff together as design samples so to speak, IF I had the time, I would illustrate something much like the picture you refer too. 

And yes, you are right, it is unconventional... for better or for worse.

this was the original design (unfinished) I for some reason went with a black and white one...


----------



## Fyle (Jul 20, 2014)

stephenspower said:


> i think this is better, but now the title is competing with the ship and the whale doesn't have the impact it did. also, why make "tale" bigger? given it's placement above the whale's flukes, it's like you're making a bad joke. you can still use all that space in the middle of the image. my idea was that you don't fill it, cutting the image in two, but use the title in such a way that the eye leads through the title to the whale. also, what exactly is that in the middle: a waterfall? it's tough to tell at this size.



you're right. it is like a bad joke... well... an easy fix.

And, in the middle, is for your imagination to fill in... i like somethings to be unclear and pondered. Now that you mention it yes, seems like a waterfall

thanks again stephen


----------



## Devor (Jul 20, 2014)

Fyle said:


> Redone text. Try and try again.



As cover art, the design here looks a lot better. It has a very professional feel.

But there's a weird contrast between the image and the title. "Kingdoms: A Tale of Two Slaves" _feels_ a lot different than a whale and the turbulent sea. If we were playing Dixit, nobody would connect your words to your image. And it's unfortunate, because the cover looks great, but I think it's a big issue.


----------



## Fyle (Jul 21, 2014)

Devor said:


> As cover art, the design here looks a lot better. It has a very professional feel.
> 
> But there's a weird contrast between the image and the title. "Kingdoms: A Tale of Two Slaves" _feels_ a lot different than a whale and the turbulent sea. If we were playing Dixit, nobody would connect your words to your image. And it's unfortunate, because the cover looks great, but I think it's a big issue.



I can agree with this comment.

But, upon reading the story the cover art makes perfect sense (and you would not need to read that far in). I mean you have a good point, but, I want the cover to spark curiosity most of all. _Why exactly is a whale on the cover? What does it have to do with the ship? What does it have to do with slaves? _

The story is a medieval fantasy in which much action takes place out at sea. An underlining fear is the whales of the world, they are somewhat hostile; but, attacks are rare so much of the tension is in the character's minds. I want to portray on the cover sailing the open seas and _not quite knowing what is under there_. 

There is one particular ship which sparks off the main conflict (which would be the one on the cover)... perhaps that explains what I am going for better and makes more sense...

thanks for the response. every comment helps!


----------



## stephenspower (Jul 21, 2014)

Re curiousity, a book cover is basically an ad for a book no different than a movie poster. How does your cover drive a person to buy your book the way a poster would get people into the theater?


----------



## Fyle (Jul 21, 2014)

stephenspower said:


> Re curiousity, a book cover is basically an ad for a book no different than a movie poster. How does your cover drive a person to buy your book the way a poster would get people into the theater?



Perhaps you are right that curiousity may not be the best choice of words. 

_Do you have an answer to your own question?_ If so, please share ( I mean not about my poster per se, but tips in general to catch attention and build interest), it would be valuable information.

I basically want something that looks nice and stands out, and riles up some wonder in the imagination.

Thanks Stephenspower... My uncle lives in Maplewood, NJ by the way. Good  neighborhood, lots of nice houses. I've only been there a few times as a kid.


----------



## Devor (Jul 22, 2014)

Fyle said:


> But, upon reading the story the cover art makes perfect sense (and you would not need to read that far in). I mean you have a good point, but, I want the cover to spark curiosity most of all. _Why exactly is a whale on the cover? What does it have to do with the ship? What does it have to do with slaves?_



There's a fine line between curiosity and confusion. Curiosity is, "Ohh, what happens next to the ship?" Confusion is, "Why does the author think this makes sense?" Having an answer to the question doesn't prevent it from being asked, or the confusion being felt. I think the disjoint I was talking about leads into confusion.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 22, 2014)

Fyle said:


>



I feel like image-wise, this was the strongest design. The only real problem with it is the typography. At least the word "Kingdoms" needs something much more striking. I'd suggest looking through the fantasy fonts highlighted in this post. But the art and coloring in the design above is much more intriguing to me than in the later designs posted here.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 22, 2014)

Mythopoet said:


> I feel like image-wise, this was the strongest design. The only real problem with it is the typography. At least the word "Kingdoms" needs something much more striking. I'd suggest looking through the fantasy fonts highlighted in this post. But the art and coloring in the design above is much more intriguing to me than in the later designs posted here.



I like it too. I think it stands out from more conventional approaches.


----------



## Fyle (Jul 22, 2014)

Devor, that's a good point. It makes sense stated like that.

Stephens response doesn't take me past square one because I have asked myself that question and feel it has no definitive answer so, I was trying to ask Stephens for his personal advice on tackling that question.

Mythopoet, I checked out that link. Nice list of fonts thank you! I will see how they work when I redo the text.


----------



## stephenspower (Jul 22, 2014)

A cover, like key art, has certain tropes it uses to indicate who the reader is. For instance, a sword, a ring, a dragon, etc. What do the ship, whale, waterfall/clouds, and title type tell the reader about this book (except that it, like Moby Dick, has a ship and whale)? What else has the reader of this book read so that your cover associates itself with their covers in the reader's mind?


----------



## Fyle (Jul 22, 2014)

stephenspower said:


> A cover, like key art, has certain tropes it uses to indicate who the reader is. For instance, a sword, a ring, a dragon, etc. What do the ship, whale, waterfall/clouds, and title type tell the reader about this book (except that it, like Moby Dick, has a ship and whale)? What else has the reader of this book read so that your cover associates itself with their covers in the reader's mind?



Okay. That helps more, thank you.

I suppose ya, you could get Moby Dick out of that lol.

Whilst you are correct and a sword or a ring would fit the main theme a bit better to get a particular fan base to relate , I am trying to avoid using those popular icons because ... it's not like I get make a sword or ring or a "hot chick" cover better than anyone else. At best, better than some not as good as others. What I can however is go for something unique. That's the angle I am trying to work out.


----------



## psychotick (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi,

My fave by miles is the one in post 16. The only things I would suggest are moving the text in slightly from the edges so you don't fall afoul of CreateSpace rules about text too close to the edge, and changing the font colour to something that stands out a bit better. Brown against yellow isn't so striking. Also I might suggest chucking a little colour into the lower part of the picture where the whale is because it almost looks as though it's flying in clouds beneath the ocean.

With your first cover I don't see it as a good cover for a fantasy novel. It looks more ethnic if anything, though something about it reminds me of an old ER Eddison book I have lying around somewhere. Also I couldn't tell that the shape below was actually a whale. If you go for this I would definitely recommend giving more detail to the whale and adding a strong colour element.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Fyle (Jul 31, 2014)

phycotick, thanks for the input.

I've been getting so much writing done when I have free time I haven't played with this lately. 
Gonna get back to it soon as I can... and yes, #16 may be the best so far.


----------



## Fyle (Aug 8, 2014)

Here's a different design I made this morning...

Sea travel is a theme, so, i thought maybe having a map as background could be cool.

I'm just gonna keep trying new ideas until I hit one that works.

(On my screen the contrast between the letters and map is perfect, when uploaded to the web its a worse contrast, or thats my phone display...)


----------



## Chessie (Aug 12, 2014)

Fyle, your cover looks great! Its been nice to see its development. Think I missed it, but would you mind sharing the program(s) you are using? Thank you!


----------



## Fyle (Aug 14, 2014)

Chesterama said:


> Fyle, your cover looks great! Its been nice to see its development. Think I missed it, but would you mind sharing the program(s) you are using? Thank you!



Thanks a lot, I appreciate it.

I use good old Photoshop 7. Been using the same version forever.


----------



## Fyle (Aug 15, 2014)

i have this one too.  a bit different


----------



## Mythopoet (Aug 19, 2014)

I think it would look better if your name was separated from the title. Just Jon Paul either across the top or the bottom. And I still really think the word Kingdoms should be done in a more interesting font.


----------



## Fyle (Aug 19, 2014)

Mythopoet said:


> I think it would look better if your name was separated from the title. Just Jon Paul either across the top or the bottom. And I still really think the word Kingdoms should be done in a more interesting font.



Ya, I have been struggling where to put my name... I don't wanna spread it across the top or bottom, and anyplace else is kinda in the way =/


As far as the font, sure, I suppose you are right. I am set on having the pole of the mast as the "i" so, I need a font that fits that role well.

Thanks Poet!


----------



## JoiceArcher (Sep 8, 2014)

Cool design but as a book cover not so sure. I think its important you have a message to convey to the reader, already through the cover. Although you say you are not going for "any particular emotion", buyers want emotions when buying products. Emotions heavily influence buying decisions and you would be suprised how much we base based on our opinions/emotions/illusioins. As a reader I do not pick up a book and consider "oh he looks like author such-and-such, I'll buy that".
Who is your target group? what are they purchasing decisions?

I feel intrigued by the tangled mess and the whale, the idea of the cover is great and i like the style, the style of the boat fits nicely into the lace apart from the top sail and the writing. The font of "Kingdoms" does not fit, it breaks the flow of the boat and water. But seeing the book on the shelf among others, I would not become "aware" of it.
Considering the importance of water in your story, have you considered bringing the water forward? Maybe the idea of asking a designer to help you isnt that bad, they know a great deal about how to market and how to structure a design to draw focus and awaken emotions?


----------



## Fyle (Oct 6, 2014)

JoiceArcher said:


> Cool design but as a book cover not so sure. I think its important you have a message to convey to the reader, already through the cover. Although you say you are not going for "any particular emotion", buyers want emotions when buying products. Emotions heavily influence buying decisions and you would be suprised how much we base based on our opinions/emotions/illusioins. As a reader I do not pick up a book and consider "oh he looks like author such-and-such, I'll buy that".
> Who is your target group? what are they purchasing decisions?
> 
> I feel intrigued by the tangled mess and the whale, the idea of the cover is great and i like the style, the style of the boat fits nicely into the lace apart from the top sail and the writing. The font of "Kingdoms" does not fit, it breaks the flow of the boat and water. But seeing the book on the shelf among others, I would not become "aware" of it.
> Considering the importance of water in your story, have you considered bringing the water forward? Maybe the idea of asking a designer to help you isnt that bad, they know a great deal about how to market and how to structure a design to draw focus and awaken emotions?



Thank you very much for that reply.

On page four, one back i believe there is an overhaul. Ya, i just cant quite get the original post to work as i imagine it, so i did a similar, but very different one.

I find that the cover of a book is rather an interesting thing to ponder. I find top sellers, dont have flashy, amazing designs. They are just simple yet powerful.

Some fantasy books have these beautiful painted covers, and i stare at it so long, i forget its a book. Then, disagree folkd, but sometimes i feel a cover too pretty and too well thought out tries to compensate for something (bit of a rant, sorry)


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Oct 6, 2014)

When making a cover I think the two things it should be is interesting and unique to your story/series and be in a style that the your target audience would take notice of. The cover you have shown is gives me the feeling that it deals with the world between 1300 - 1700, as the ship look historic to me and when I saw the whale I instantly thought of Moby Dick.

Try thinking of a cover design that matches your novel but could not be used well by any other. You want your cover to invite people to _your_ world. A book cover is like seeing someone for the first time at a club or bar. If there is no interest in the appearance then you probably won't be taking it home with you. Good luck with the novel.


----------



## Fyle (Oct 6, 2014)

K.S. Crooks said:


> When making a cover I think the two things it should be is interesting and unique to your story/series and be in a style that the your target audience would take notice of. The cover you have shown is gives me the feeling that it deals with the world between 1300 - 1700, as the ship look historic to me and when I saw the whale I instantly thought of Moby Dick.
> 
> Try thinking of a cover design that matches your novel but could not be used well by any other. You want your cover to invite people to _your_ world. A book cover is like seeing someone for the first time at a club or bar. If there is no interest in the appearance then you probably won't be taking it home with you. Good luck with the novel.



That is a great point...

I did a conplete overhaul without the whale on page 4 of this thread. I guess i will have to repost to get judgement on the new one or comments on the first version will never end. 

By the way, i should read Moby Dick.


----------



## psychotick (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi,

I like your cover in post 39. It's dark and moody, I hope that goes with your story. My main concern would be that the cover scream's "Pirates" at me, so the obvious question becomes - is your book about pirates? Also I'd add some colour to the font - gold probably, just to lift it a little. By the way - why is it Jon Paul's? It's an odd thing to do unless you're one of the mega best seller's whose name everyone knows.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Fyle (Oct 11, 2014)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like your cover in post 39. It's dark and moody, I hope that goes with your story. My main concern would be that the cover scream's "Pirates" at me, so the obvious question becomes - is your book about pirates? Also I'd add some colour to the font - gold probably, just to lift it a little. By the way - why is it Jon Paul's? It's an odd thing to do unless you're one of the mega best seller's whose name everyone knows.
> 
> Cheers, Greg.



Kind of, not really. Sea travel is a heavy theme, but pirates arent necessarily. 

Its a design concept being that is not original art and could never be used...

Thank you for the comment, i will keep that in mind, as the story does aim to be dark and moody... maybe something like that would work better than my other concepts.


----------



## Jackarandajam (Oct 18, 2014)

I think it's awesome. I would darken the whale a tiny bit, and darken the top edges of the sky to match it, so the whale didn't look so out of place. I would increase the contrast the teeniest bit, to give more of a light and dark balance, and that is ALL. i would most certainly not thicken the mast; its the difference in thickness and design that incorporates the title into the graphic, 
which is awesome.
it isn't the graphic/photo art that's crowding the SF/F shelves these days, which sets it apart, 
which is awesome.

I WOULD change the "jonathan paul" and "a tale of two slaves" font to something a bit different, perhaps even a hand drawn look. 

Awesome, eye catching, out of the box design idea. 
Bravo.
Carry on.


----------



## Fyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Jackarandajam said:


> I think it's awesome. I would darken the whale a tiny bit, and darken the top edges of the sky to match it, so the whale didn't look so out of place. I would increase the contrast the teeniest bit, to give more of a light and dark balance, and that is ALL. i would most certainly not thicken the mast; its the difference in thickness and design that incorporates the title into the graphic,
> which is awesome.
> it isn't the graphic/photo art that's crowding the SF/F shelves these days, which sets it apart,
> which is awesome.
> ...



Thank you much, Jack.

I think you are right, I for one do not like photo graphic art.. its beautiful and i respect it, but it looks like a poster for the wall of a screen saver. And, it all feels the same almost like Japanese Anime... 

I have got quite a few responses here which have been mixed and made me think. But your comment helps the overall opinion sway towards the positive side, and i think i am set on this design no matter what. 

This helps！


----------



## Fyle (Feb 12, 2015)

Devor said:


> I don't feel that it works.  I think if you're serious about wanting your work to succeed you should consider springing for something even moderately professional.  With the right stock art, you can get something that looks pretty good for under $100.



I think I am going to do it all by hand. Now that the work is near completion, I need to focus on the cover more...

So $100 or $0ish... gonna go for 0!


----------



## Redgrave (Feb 18, 2015)

I like the old world look to it


----------



## Fyle (Mar 9, 2015)

Redgrave said:


> I like the old world look to it



Thanks.

The feeling I am going for is "there's just something about it." I did kind of want old as well. Something about crisp clean covers turn me off to an art that is 1000s of years old! No matter how nice it is!


----------



## LadyofKaos (Mar 9, 2015)

Fyle said:


> Here's a different design I made this morning...
> 
> Sea travel is a theme, so, i thought maybe having a map as background could be cool.
> 
> ...



I like this one without the background map. The style & color make it distinctive. Although I would try a different font for 'Kingdoms' to give it more depth.


----------



## Fyle (Mar 11, 2015)

LadyofKaos said:


> I like this one without the background map. The style & color make it distinctive. Although I would try a different font for 'Kingdoms' to give it more depth.



Thanks. 

Without the map, I am not sure what I would put back there... Will continue to mess with fonts, which seems to be most of the negetive comments here. I have been editting so much, I have not worked on the cover in *ugh* months. Any comment helps!


----------

